# Can I use Sentinel and Frontline at the same time?



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

My vet was fine with that and even suggested I do that for my flea bite allergic dog.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, it's fine. You do know that Frontline Plus sterilizes fleas too, right? Is Sentinel the only heartworm preventive he sells? Since you're using Frontline (and I assume it's the Plus), you would get the same amount of prevention with a "regular" heartworm preventive like Interceptor (the heartworm portion of Sentinel) or Heartgard.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I do for Lucy. The vet has Dory on Interceptor, because he's going to quit carrying Sentinel, but I'm going to start ordering it online for both.


----------



## GoldenDoll (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------

